# Wendeschuetzschaltung



## SPSMich (21 Juli 2011)

Hi,
bei der klassischen Wendeschützschaltung liegt gegenseitige Verriegelung vor, ein Bild was wir wohl alle kennen. Aber: Wenn ein z. B. 4 kW Asynchronmotor jetzt mit 3000 U/min rechts läuft und ich diesen über Austaster ausschalte und sofort den Ein-Taster für Linkslauf betätige, dann könnte das doch zu Problemen führen, das ist wie beim Auto: den Rückwärtsgang erst einlegen, wenn das Auto steht.
Darf ich als Bediener also erst jeweils einschalten (nach links oder rechts drehen lassen), wenn der Motor absolut steht?
Muss das Der Elektrokonstrukteur berücksichtigen, dass Fehlbedienungen ausgeschlossen sind, d. h. der Stillstand muss jeweils abgewartet werden, also werden z. B. ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät eingesetzt, dessen Info in die S7 Programmierung einfliessen?


----------



## Verpolt (21 Juli 2011)

Hallo,



> Darf ich als Bediener also erst jeweils einschalten (nach links oder rechts drehen lassen), wenn der Motor absolut steht?



Hängt davon ab, wie dein Motor eingesetzt wird. Theoretisch geht das schon. (ua. wird der Motor wärmer). 

Stillstandswächter wäre auch eine Lösung. Zeitrelais für Umschaltung ebenso. Oder SPS gesteuert (Verzögerung Umschalten) oder ......


----------



## Sockenralf (21 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

oder war die Frage: "reicht hier ein Hinweis in der Bedienungsanleitung"?

Bei einen mit 3000min-1 drehenden Motor inkl. Last das Drehfeld zu ändern dürfte einen ordentlichen Strom inkl. gewaltigem Rumms erzeugen

Welche Pappnase konstruiert sowas?



MfG


----------



## MSB (21 Juli 2011)

Jetzt mal vollkommen egal, ob sowas noch zeitgemäß ist.

Prinzipiell gibt es 2 Wendeschützschaltungen:
Mit und ohne Nullzwang.

Der Rest ist ausschließlich eine Auslegungssache von Sicherungen, Schützen, Mechanik.

Per se ist da dran mal nichts gefährliches was konstruktiv zwanghaft verhindert werden müsste.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jabba (21 Juli 2011)

Die Drehzahl und die KW sind in erster Linie mal nicht ganz so relevant.

Es sagen die Vorschriften das der Mensch und die Maschine geschützt werden müßen. 
Ein klassischer Fall für Deine Umschaltung ist z.B. ein Kran da wird wie Wild von einer auf die andere Drehrichtung geschaltet (meist mit 0, da zwei Taster).
Wichtig ist hier das Moment was gebremst werden muß.
Stell die mal einen 4KW Lüfter vor den Du bei 3000min-1 wenden willst. Da ist so eine hohe Energie vorhanden das rumst ordentlich, da es zum Kurzschluß kommt. Hier greifen dann z.B. die TAB die eindeutig vorschreiben das Netzrückwirkungen zu verhindern sind.

Hast du also eine Energie im System die der Motor abbremsen muß geht es nicht ohne Stillstand, ist es aber z.B. ein Selbsthemmendes System was beim abschalten sofort steht, gibts keine oder weniger Probleme.


----------



## SPSMich (21 Juli 2011)

Angenommen ich hätte einen etwa 4 kw ganz herkömmlichen Asynchronmotor oder Synchronmotor ohne selbstabbremsung/FU, ..., der ein Band antreibt, ich schalte diesen aus und bei 1000 U/min (jetzt noch im Rechtslauf befindlich) betätige ich den Starttaster zum Starten für Linkslauf. 

Wenn ich das mache, dann, klar, Motor wird warm, verluste, Lebensdauer geht abwärts, ... 

Gibt es eine entsprechend niedrige Drehzahl wo ich die Gegenrichtung starten darf, ohne, dass dies an die Lebensdauer geht ODER muss ich jeweils schauen, ob der Motor für sowas geeignet ist, sprich, ob dieser vorher 0 U/min haben muss? Ab welcher Drehzahl muss ich ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen?


----------



## MSB (21 Juli 2011)

Dein Gesamtantriebsstrang muss halt die auftretenden Momente verkraften können,
das ist eine rein mechanische Auslegung.

Elektrisch kannst du das ganze z.B. durch einen kurzzeitigen 2-Phasenbetrieb des Motors unterstützen.

Die Schütze z.B. wären dann nach AC-4 auszulegen.
Beim Förderband hast du praktisch immer ein Getriebe, und somit auch eine gewisse Selbsthemmung und somit Bremse.

Eine pauschale Aussage dieses Thema betreffend lässt sich nicht treffen, siehe jabba, damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.

Vielleicht solltest du mal etwas mehr zum Hintergrund deiner Frage schildern,
irgendwie habe ich gerade den Eindruck das bei euch irgendwer einen Motor o.ä. reklamiert hat ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SPSMich (26 Juli 2011)

Vielen dank für die Hinweise, ich habe auf die Wendeschützschaltung geschaut und es kam der Verdacht auf, dass dann auf Bedienerseite
zu schnell umgeschaltet werden kann. Es scheint, dass nicht jede öffentliche Schaltung/Programm praxistauglich ist, man gezwungen ist Veränderungen vorzunehmen.
Wenn man die Drehzahl in S7 zur Verfügung hat, dann kann man hier Beschärnkgungen einbauen
Der 2-Phasen-betrieb war für mich eher mit einer Störung gleichzusetzen, da hier die jeweils anderen Wicklungen mehr Strom aufnehmen. 

Gruss, Micha


----------



## MSB (26 Juli 2011)

SPSMich schrieb:


> Der 2-Phasen-betrieb war für mich eher mit einer Störung gleichzusetzen, da hier die jeweils anderen Wicklungen mehr Strom aufnehmen.


Das mehr Strom aufgenommen wird, ist zwar so korrekt, aber nicht entscheidend für die paar Sekunden,
der Effekt ist der, das der Motor im 2-Phasenbetrieb weniger Drehmoment hat, und somit der Umschaltruck "sanfter" wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

